# Favorite poodle color?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I have gotten to where i dont really like the reds anymore. I used to think i liked them, but now i dont really. The more red/orangey they are, the less they appeal to me. The more i see red poodles, the more i dislike the color.


'K then, since you dislike the color of my puppy I won't reply...


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

I like Ray-Ray color.



Alright I know that's lame.


Wait, is there a snuggle-color? How about a kissy-face color? Hmm...

I like poodle fooffin' colors, all of 'em.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I haven't met a poodle color I did not like, why because what they are Poodles, so hugely smart and intuitive of humans.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine are black and cafe au lait (faded brown), so guess what, those are the colours I like. The only downside with a black is they are really difficult to photograph. My friend has reds and I like these too, also beautiful silver. Oh heck, I like them all, as someone said, they are poodles.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think black and cream are my favorites.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I used to really like the reds but really fell in love with the blacks!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a black female and a cream male, but they are not my favorite colors. I like the ice whites and the silvers or silver beige colors the best I think. Heck, I don't know, I like them all, I really do not think there is any color that I could really say that I do not like.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*I love blacks the most *- than white or cream (but with REALLY good pigmentation - black noses and eyes).

The only color I do not like is some kind of washed -out brown ....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I know we all love ALL poodles, but everyone has to have a favorite that appeals to them more.
> 
> Black and apricot are my favorites. I Love a rich dark black! A light (not cream) apricot is my next favorite.
> 
> ...


Reds and apricots of course Mine donot have the orangy color so will you like them maybe just a little  ?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Brown, and silver ((hopefully the future puppy will be a silver ^_^ ))


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

White! My absolute favorite poodle color... it's so classic, beautiful, regal, pristine, etc. 
My boy doesn't have "good" pigmentation (though he's cream anyway), he has a brown nose and brown rims around his green eyes, and I think it's just absolutely beautiful, but I agree that I love the dark black eyes and nose on whites. 
My next favorite would be silver. I absolutely adore silvers, they look gorgeous when they're well groomed. They always sweep me off my feet! 
I also really love partis. I'm not a fan of phantoms for some reason, but I do love the spotted look on parti poodles. 

I don't really like dark colored poodles as much. Black, brown, red, etc. They look precious as puppies but for some reason I don't find them as appealing as other colors. (just my opinion! I have nothing against any color dog, of course lol) It's no doubt that I have seen some truly stunning blacks, browns, and reds, but in general I prefer other colors.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to admit I do love the silvers and a really pretty blue . I had a silver male that was out of a blue and she was stunning .. I have a silver femake now that is quite pretty . And I do like creams too HA HA I think I may liek them all too HA HA !!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Silver beige is my absolute favorite, but I'm not holding out for one. I love black and white too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Silver - First. Apricot & Red are a close second and then black. 

Honestly I love them all, and after seeing a parti color in person. The right coloring they are gorgious.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love just about any of the colors with the exception of the phantoms. I love the look of a well bred poodle no matter what color it is. I do have a partiality to black. And, yes, they are difficult to photograph. Most of my kittens/cats have been mostly black or black patterned. 
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> 'K then, since you dislike the color of my puppy I won't reply...


:rolffleyes:

Just because *I* dont like a color doesnt mean someone has to take it personally (who am i really in the grand sceem of things anyways?). Im sure some people dont like the color, shape, size, whatever of my dog. I said it a couple times in my first post that they are all poodles, so we love them all. *Personally* i wouldnt Choose to own the colors i mentioned.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Black. No ifs, ands or buts. To me a black Standard is the most beautiful dog going. 
And my second choice would be white with really dark pigmentation.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

How about a cream with the blue/black skin OMG


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I like (in order): apricots, reds, blacks.

That isn't to say that I don't like poodles of other colors, just that if I have a choice in the color of my own personal pet, I would choose those first. 

I'm trying to get used to partis. This comes from studying the AKC Bible as a kid and having it drilled into my head by them that partis are an abomination and should be avoided at all costs. I know this isn't true, but you know. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thinking from the point of view of what colours I'd like to own, I'd say black, silver and blue. In terms of just looks I also like the whites and creams but just couldn't see myself owning one due to coat care. Eye stains, which some have, also bother me visually.

I'm pretty neutral on apricots, reds and browns, as to my eye they vary quite a lot, so some I like and some I don't like as much.

And as for partis, phantoms etc. I started out really liking those and now I don't like them as much. Although some are quite striking, others don't look quite right to me. So that's on a case by case basis too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm an overall poodle lover, I'm not picky with my colors as long as they have the right pigments. Though my 'ideal' planned poodles to own would be a white female or black male, hope to own both some day, but would love to have a red or black&silver parti after.

Though I love all poodle colors, the one that appeals a little less to me are browns, which is weird.. because I ADORE Irish Water Spaniels.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Silver beige is my absolute favorite, but I'm not holding out for one. I love black and white too.


You're kidding! I would guess that this is most people's least favorite color.  It sure does grow on you though.

I like most colors but I want them to be strong. I love a White/Cream with great black pigment. I love an inky Black. I like a good dark Brown or Red or a really light platinum Silver or Silver Beige.

I don't care for the dilute colors very much: Cafe, Blue, Apricot. Sadly, my Delilah is getting a lot of grizzleing so she is going to look "Cafe" though really she is probably a bad Brown.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would have to say my favorite color is Brown Parti followed by a Black Phantom.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I LOVE silvers!!!! My favorite solid color, followed by apricot. I really like the black/cream phantoms, too. But, a good poodle is never a bad color!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I really like inky black, their coats look like velvet. 
Also pure white, dark brown and red... but with reds I really like the extremely dark red... and you don't see many of those at all. 
We've considered getting a red for a couple of months now, but the more I look at pictures of older dogs and websites and how much they've faded just after a year the more I move away from getting that color.
We'll probably end up with a white, black or brown minipoo.
I know browns fade as well, but they actually don't look all that bad to me when they've faded.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

cbrand said:


> You're kidding! I would guess that this is most people's least favorite color.  It sure does grow on you though.
> 
> I like most colors but I want them to be strong. I love a White/Cream with great black pigment. I love an inky Black. I like a good dark Brown or Red or a really light platinum Silver or Silver Beige.
> 
> I don't care for the dilute colors very much: Cafe, Blue, Apricot. Sadly, my Delilah is getting a lot of grizzleing so she is going to look "Cafe" though really she is probably a bad Brown.


I'm in love w/ Shane, lol. I keep going back to the pics I took of him at the show and drooling. I think you posted a pic of a sivler beige standard a while back and she gorgeous too. I would love to have one someday, even if it meant getting a smaller Poodle.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'm in love w/ Shane, lol. I keep going back to the pics I took of him at the show and drooling. I think you posted a pic of a sivler beige standard a while back and she gorgeous too. I would love to have one someday, even if it meant getting a smaller Poodle.



Call Alegria. They have at least two litters coming, both sired by Shane. BTW.... Shane not only looks cool, he is a really great dog. I would love to have a Mini like him.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Call Alegria. They have at least two litters coming, both sired by Shane. BTW.... Shane not only looks cool, he is a really great dog. I would love to have a Mini like him.


Hmmm, I really want a spoo, but I would love one of Shane's puppies. I've got some thinking to do. I went to a show last month and saw Shane again. I missed the poodles in the breed ring, but got to hang out w/ Diana and Tiffany. Laurel was set up right by Tiffany and I big kick out of Andy (Tiffany's dog) and Shane both. They're so well behaved, but full of personality too.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think my favorite color is white with correct black pigment (eyes, lips and nose. Then silver and black. 

The color I like the least is a Phantom. The color placement throw's me off.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I like so many different colours. They are all so wonderful in their own way. I do like noses to be black and eyes dark tho. Of course I have a real soft spot for reds and apricots.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the Reds of course, then a vibrant apricot with black points and I love Silvers. There really arn't many colors I don't like. I am not crazy about the brown points and light eyes on browns, but the sliver beige is beautiful. I love it when I go to my poodle meet up and see many different colors running around together. beautiful!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

partis defently any combernation..... and also like silvers alot and a really white white if you know what i mean


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love pretty much any poodle. I would have to say that black and the white are my favorite colors.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Brown, of course!  Okay, after that I love the look of the whites but I wouldn't want to own one. I also like the Tuxedo parti that I saw a link to on here a few weeks ago.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If I ever had any colour other than red, it would be black. They are what I grew up with, and I think they are stunning. Very hard to photograph though so people can really see their beauty.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I like Chocolate, Apricot, and I think they are called Phantoms


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Ice White, a nicely marked Parti, phantom, or silver beige would be my next poodle's color. 

After having my black schnauzers, and how hard they are to photograph, I have been drawn to lighter colored dogs and I've always loved spots/splotches patterns.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmmm....I really do love them all---they are all beautiful to me. Favorites--red and apricot and cream. I also love the look of a sable poodle. If I had to pick one that I liked the least, it would probably be a black and white parti. Not sure why. Just a personal preference thing. They are still nice-looking though.!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Love your baby !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd LOVE a blue merle poodle, but there's no way in hell I'd trust anyone breeding them, there's no way they can be pure bred.


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I would have to say my favorite color is Brown Parti followed by a Black Phantom.


Yes! Brown Parti's are beautiful!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I love my silver boy of course, but then again I'd love him if he were green, lol. Dark silver is my fav and then a nice black, then cafe. I have never seen one in person but think a black and white tux is beautiful as well. As long as the poo is well built and taken care of all colors can be stunning. I must say dark points are important to me otherwise they tend to look washed out and for some reason look less inteligent to me.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Cooper is a inky black and love his color but very hard to photograph. I do love the ice white and the platinum silver.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I love snow white poodles with deep black pigment
AND black dogs.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Most phantoms look wrong to me. My eye is so tuned to that color pattern belonging on another breed, like an Airedale or a Doberman cross. 

I don't much care for cream or faded apricot. The color is too close to the color a white dog turns when it's been rolling in the manure pile. This optical illusion makes them look extra yicky to me when they've picked up chaff and cobwebs in the barn. Funny, I don't much care for a pale (Isabella) palomino horse either.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats a tough one....i suppose i love all Poodle colors because its a poodle afterall and i love poodles but if i had to choose it would be black most likely. Mister is technically a cream but ive always wondered what itd be like to have a black and how much cleaner she'd stay lol. 
I love blues, silvers and whites also. Im not a big fan of parti poodles, sorry.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> We have a black female and a cream male, but they are not my favorite colors. I like the ice whites and the silvers or silver beige colors the best I think. Heck, I don't know, I like them all, I really do not think there is any color that I could really say that I do not like.


Do peaople think that your black is the male and your cream is the female? I want to get Mister (a cream) a black sister and i just know people will call her the boy lol.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Around here everyone thinks Riley is a girl just because he is a poodle. They come up and ask if they can pet HER, is SHE friendly, etc. :doh:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm always surprised how many people assume Paris is a boy though too!!! "Paris" was a more traditional boys name though, it's only recently become more female. lol!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> I must say dark points are important to me otherwise they tend to look washed out and for some reason look less inteligent to me.


It's funny how we develop these perceptions in our heads, isn't it? I've always thought that red dobermans were, by nature, meaner than black ones. It's purely the look that gives that impression (to me).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> It's funny how we develop these perceptions in our heads, isn't it? I've always thought that red dobermans were, by nature, meaner than black ones. It's purely the look that gives that impression (to me).


_I always have the impression that the red ones are automatically females.....LOL And, my sister raised and bred them. I actually had a male for a while but live in a project at the time and was forced to give him back. He was a lovely dog!_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'd LOVE a blue merle poodle, but there's no way in hell I'd trust anyone breeding them, there's no way they can be pure bred.



OH my... I would love to know more about that color combo but couldn't possibly retain anything I learned so why bother. That dog really has my attention though, how could it not. I'm such a visual person and color is a big deal to me. 

MY own personal likes/dislikes
Silver is my favorite, haha I bet nobody could have guessed that  white comes next and then light cream. I could be talked into a brown from a good breeder who could promise it would stay a dark brown. I don't like any of the variations on brown. I also used to like red but no longer in poodles though I am obsessed with red tibbies - figure that out. I like the more irish setter reds rather than the brighter orange toned ones. Though I wouldn't shun one if it happened to fall into my lap. 
I also like black and cream phantoms, again thats probably because of tibbies. I try and produce red or black and tan tri in my tibbie litters when I can.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I love all of the solid colours. The more vibrant the better. I love the whites, but the staining that I have seen on the eyes and on some muzzles turns me off.

My hair is a bit lighter than a dark red poodle, since none of my kids match me, I think it would be kind of neat to be the same colour as my dog....lol.... 

P


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love apricot with chocolate a close second. I'd love a chocolate, but then I would probably be sad as it faded over time.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I love silvers, inky blacks, blues, whites, dark apricots, reds, browns

or should I just say all poodles?

But in saying that, I only really like them with the black pigmentation, otherwise they don't really do it for me.

Lol, poor Saffy with her pink nose, I still love her though!


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

EVERY color!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think a pure white with black pigment is the ultimate in poodle colors. But since my darling Jackson is that awful cream that looks like a very dirty white dog, I'll vote for that!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

jak said:


> I love silvers, inky blacks, blues, whites, dark apricots, reds, browns
> 
> or should I just say all poodles?
> 
> ...


Mister has the pink nose thing going on too. Its not completely pink but mostly....remindes me of a snow nose on huskies lol.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

puppylove said:


> I think a pure white with black pigment is the ultimate in poodle colors. But since my darling Jackson is that awful cream that looks like a very dirty white dog, I'll vote for that!


Flip too, he's a bad cream with a liver nose, lips and eye rims.
People always ask me if he's an apricot, but he's not. I love him anyway.

My favorite would be a light silver or a true ink black.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I really love very platinum silvers and ice whites-although I have blue and cream....my cream boy does have the very black pigment on nose that somebody mentioned. Really think personality and health are what is most important but I know this is just a for-fun thread.


----------



## FVpoodles (Jan 4, 2010)

red - but a proper warm red that throws off sparks in the sunlight (not the dark type that goes murky) and it has to have black pigment.

and inky black is also magical.........

and who can withstand a lovely apricot.........

and creme is just divine........

and a good old ice white is to die for.......

and you just have to love a sweet silver (though sometimes I'd rather not have that difficult difficult hair in the salon as you see every single cut!!)

.....but.......... red and black are my colors


----------



## jmi (Jan 3, 2010)

bigredpoodle said:


> Reds and apricots of course Mine donot have the orangy color so will you like them maybe just a little  ?


Black and apricot are my favorites too!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like black & white.

But my absolute favorite is a nice, dark gray.


----------



## BlackPoodleMom (Jul 15, 2011)

*Blacks... but would LOVE a RED*

I love my Black standards because they show less dark spots around their eyes and mouth--- the seem to get a lot of attention because people tell me they both look like "black velvet" after I just groom them. Because i am a redhead---My husband thinks it would be funny to get a red standard because their hair practically matches my own! HA


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Any colour... as long as they're healthy. We got a black because Roscoe, my friend's spoo who is my best bud is a black. He and my boy Jasper are great friends despite a 7 year age gap.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've had poodles of all colors--
black
sable
apricot
white
silver

But, I'd have to say that black poodles are my favorite! (Along with healthy poodles of course.) They're all BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

It's interesting to read these older threads. I will always love the silvers....just add a little Chrome..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh old thread made new!

I love black (as i now have 2 black standards). They are my favorite color.
I love blues and silvers too.
my daughter is in love with parti poodles (well, she's in love w/ tintlet's boy levi. she talks about him all the time)

It depends on my mood which are my favorite colors so I guess I'll just have to have one or two of each 

my sister has a white and while she's really pretty, she sure shows the dirt.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

A white or cream with black skin...awww so pretty. But here they end up being PINK from the belly down..lol
Maybe we need to switch to the Red Clay color <sigh> or the Pond Scum..( the gooey green with scent of rotted vegetation)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had very brief loves with several colors....

Hands down Silvers will always be my favorite. I don't see that changing and I am sure some day (years) I will own another and there's only one stop I would go. 

In order afterwards would be White and Blue then a silver and white parti.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tintlet said:


> A white or cream with black skin...awww so pretty. But here they end up being PINK from the belly down..lol
> Maybe we need to switch to the Red Clay color <sigh> or the Pond Scum..( the gooey green with scent of rotted vegetation)


it's that red clay around here. i always tell my sister "i like your apricot colored poodle" 

that's why i have such dark dogs. hides the dirt


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a friend who breeds partis who just acquired a stunning black and red phantom. GORGEOUS! Those colours together are a really pretty combination. The best of both worlds for me!

The most adorable puppies imo are silvers. It is so cool to clip their little faces for the first time and see silver after them looking black. Then to watch the transition...it is amazing. Who could resist this????


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

faerie said:


> it's that red clay around here. i always tell my sister "i like your apricot colored poodle"
> 
> that's why i have such dark dogs. hides the dirt


And that's why I bake Chocolate cake...... <VBG>


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i do like that changing w/ the silver. watching the color evolve. how fun!
i've had fun looking at pics on here of blues and silvers changing as they grow

and now i want cake. lol


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's an interesting story. When I was looking for a poodle I was looking for a red. Could not find any near me. Found a breeder of browns. Told her I was not interested in that color. Then, at the advice of my son, asked her to send me a picture. Well, I was smitten! Still I needed to see the puppy in person. I was not inside her house for more then 5 minutes when I fell head over heels. The poodle was so adorable, so brown, dark brown nose and so cute in his antics. He is now 8 months old, has not faded (perhaps yet), but at this point I could care less. He is a complete joy. He is a very well bread poodle in my opinion. So...I would like any color when faced with the dog in the flesh. Oh by the way, as I was looking at poodles on line, my kids were appalled at my impressions of which color I liked, which face, etc. They said, "boy mom, would you have liked me less if I had a short nose, round eyes, etc.?" I guess I raised them right! (lol)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Brown.  Brown is still my favorite. Whether rich in color, faded, cafe au lait or silver beige, I love all of the brown spectrum. They have something unique about them. Something outdoorsey. I also like how their eyes look deep into your soul. 

That being said, color is probably the least important thing to me when it comes to owning a poodle. I would take a poodle of any color, if its personality, temperament, breeding, conformation and potential was what I was looking for. 

When I first set out looking for a show poodle, I focused on looking for black or brown. But, I was open to any color so long as I found a breeder that I trusted, respected and so long as that puppy had all of the important aspects I wanted. I ended up with white and I love getting to know another color poodle. Each color has their own "expression" - the way their pigmentation and their hair color comes together. Their eyes appear so differently. I love Tiger's black, black eyes, although so different from Millie's honey colored eyes where I can see her pupil, focusing right on me.

Every color is so unique and special in their own way!


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say I just LOVE poodles! with that being said I own a black which I think is crazy beautiful but you would not know unless you see him in person because as stated many times they photograph terrible... I also have a silver he is a real light platinum silver and he is just 8 months very excited over his color with very inky black pigment in my opion he is gorgeous  next I am on a waiting list for an icy white with inky black pigment very excited about I think they are stunning but a little afarid of the dirt! and growing up I had a light apricot with very black pigment so they will always have a place in my heart.

Does anyone have an opinion of color influencing personality? when I first started looking for my poodle I did not have a color in mind ( got silver) I talked to some breeders and they said that blacks were smart browns were clowns and whites were neurotic and silvers were nasty?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dolce and Louis said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of color influencing personality? when I first started looking for my poodle I did not have a color in mind ( got silver) I talked to some breeders and they said that blacks were smart browns were clowns and whites were neurotic and silvers were nasty?


Personally? I don't believe it one bit. Mine are all clowns!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are lots of threads here where colour/personality have been discussed. I believe the general consensus is that basically if they are raised in a similar environment, with similar expections, their personalities are similar.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There are lots of threads here where colour/personality have been discussed. I believe the general consensus is that basically if they are raised in a similar environment, with similar expections, their personalities are similar.


I agree, to an extent. Personality is greatly affected, yes, by our environment, but also by temperament, which is partially genetic. The previous poster noted that they have heard that whites are "neurotic". Being "neurotic" is much more of a temperament issue than a personality. A neurotic dog (or human), raised in the same calm, loving, relaxing environment as a well adjusted dog, very well may be neurotic due to a genetic predisposition. In other words, personality is both environmental and genetic, so theoretically it could be hypothesized that certain colors are linked with certain temperamental traits, influencing a dog's personality. That being said, I personally am not convinced that there is an overall temperament or personality type trend among certain colors. 

If color truly was attached to the genetics that affect temperament and thus personality, you would think that a litter that was bred out of 1 or more neurotic parent (not a good idea, but we all know it happens), with resulting neurotic offspring, would have obvious temperament differences from a very young age. It would be interesting to follow up on the resulting personalities that would develop in those dogs.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is brown, and I like the dark brown, the faded browns,well not yet. If he changes, I guess I'll have to learn to like it. 
Now my favorite is the rich, inky black. But it was too soon after our last passed to think about black again :sad:
But I also love the bright whites with the black nose! I would never have one, but I love some of the photos I see here and on Flickr!!! Absolutely stunning!!!
Guess I love poodles, cause I also like the tuxedo type partis in any color ....


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Dolce,
I presently have a white poodle as well as a red poodle, had a cream and black. Adore them all!
I can't tell if personality differences are based on color- but I don''t think so..my 'white' is not neurotic at all, my red poodle is more independent and outgoing, but very friendly, and my black was the most protective and most loving..he was my velcro male And my 'cream' was more like Zack in terms of temperament than my white Missy.
Only color I would not get again is black, because blacks are potential toe cancer victims, and having gone through this illness with Zack- I don't think I want to risk it again.
I don't care so much about color as about health-
I know that every line has some problem behind it, and it sounds as though getting a good healthy poodle is a crapshot!


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

papoodles:

My black is extreamly looooving he is the sweetest thing ever! my silver loves but not like my black. I do not think one is smarter then the other and my silver is not nasty... for the record I did not buy either one of my boys from the breeder who had said this! and I also believe that health and temperment are the most important!!!!! any color bred in the correct manor like CM said is stunning they are poodles after all!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> 'K then, since you dislike the color of my puppy I won't reply...


Really...:rolffleyes: not everyone has to like the colour of your dog.
Lets put our big girl panties on and get over it, if we all had the same opinions wed be robots. 

I love white, black, and phantoms as long as the phantoms are nice looking and now brown.
I hateee dark chocolate especially on toys.
Not a fan of partis either.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I adore silvers. Like others, I think that watching them change is so much fun, always anticipating that next groom to see how silver they are underneath! But I also love partis. I just like spotted animals in general. I have always been fond of paint horses, shorthorn cattle, and spotted dogs. I love the unique patterns that their coats come in. 

So I guess my all-time favorite color would be a silver and white parti  

Unlike so many others, I really am not a fan of black poodles. While I do think that an inky black poodle is a beautiful animal, I just am not a fan of black as a color for a dog. I'm sure it has almost everything to do with the fact that they don't photograph well, and I am obsessed with taking pictures. I get so frustrated trying to take good photos of my bf's black lab. 

Next to silver and parti in any color, I love the deep, dark reds. I also think that apricots are really pretty, and browns as well. I have never seen a silver beige in person but from photos, I think they are absolutely stunning. Again going against the norm, whites and creams are at the bottom of my color preference list, right above blacks. Although that probably has something to do with the fact that they would never be white and would always be some shade of "red clay". 

What a fun thread!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I still change my color preferences!! My Current favorite color is blue. I really hope to have a blue dog next. I also really like apricots, ice whites, and dark browns. I still maintain my dislike of reds. I wouldnt turn down a color from a breeder I wanted if the puppy was a match for me. Like I staited before though, I wouldnt go to a breeder of a color I disliked.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I realised I love phantoms when I saw a blue and cream standard. Funnily enough, I had seen pictures of red and black small phantoms before and not been won over, because I thought they looked more like tiny woolly rotties. And much as rotties are nice, I like poodles best.  I also love apricot and blue. The other colours are nice too. The only colours I probably wouldn't choose are white and dark brown because I think they look a bit 'flat' in how the colour is distributed over the dog's body (I like how apricot, blue, and silver vary in tone on places like the ears and legs).


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite colors, in order of preference, are:

parti (especially white/silver and white/brown)
silver and other dilutes like cafe au lait and silver beige
white
red
black / blue
apricot
phantom

I also like the unusual poodle colors like brindle and sable. The two spoos I have owned were white and black, but I'd love for my next one to be parti or silver. The phantoms just look odd to me...though for some reason I *love" neVar's phantom and would take her in an instant!

My next dog will be my next Agility dog, so that aspect of temperament and drive is important to me, but I feel no shame for longing for a certain color. The way I look at it, I'm middle aged: there are a limited number of dogs that I will have an opportunity to own during the rest of my life. I've come to realize that it will be impossible for me to own all the dogs of all the breeds that I'd love to "try." Unlike so many things in my life where I've had no choice at all, if it will make me happy to have a certain color poodle, then by golly I'm going to be patient and keep looking, and I know that one with the perfect combination of color and personality will come along!

--Q


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

As everyone can tell, I love brown. Such warmth comes from that color and I like the color of their eyes be it light or dark amber. I like how the coat at sunset looks like mahogany. I also like the blue poodles. Such a rich color not totally black and how there is a reflective light from the coat which is hard to pinpoint. I also like the darker sable, brindle colors which is exciting in the variety of colors in the coat. Overall though, I am concerned about a healthy and temperamentally sound poodle. You love them and hope for them to live a long poodle life no matter what color.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love my creamy white boy with his black points, but every time I see a picture of Spoowhisperer's mini Kai on this forum, I want a brown just like him, with those soulful amber eyes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My favorite is light apricot ears/dark cream body with black points on dark skin and black striped toenails- 
WAIT!! That sounds like my puppy!! :angel:

I have always like colors where the face has light hair against dark skin, really dark eyes/eyelashes and noses- so expressive. Any of the colors that show off the face like that are great. I guess that mean silver, white, cream, apricot. 

I do like a deep brown with a matching brown nose, but alas, they generally don't stay that warm chocolatey color as adults, but if they did I would be first in line for one.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have to say that now that I have had a few years to see all the different colors that poodles come in and experience colors in our own first breeding, I like nearly all of the colors. As said earlier, a well bred poodle with a good head is a site to appreciate no matter what color it is. 

Right now, I am totally loving the blue puppy we have. The color fascinates me and looks beautiful on her.

I would have to see a respected study done on the temperaments of poodles according to their color to make me begin to believe that it is true. None of the colors I have had fit into the niches that are stated. My white puppy is no where near neurotic. She is very stable, smart and loving. I have no doubt that temperament is both environmental as well as genetic, so I still take each dog on an individual basis._


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I has been interesting to see the color preferences  I have always loved Black Dogs..and Black horses , cats etc. When I Got Hoolie I had gone to see an Apricot puppy and it was sold and all they had left was this black puppy LOL! I was sooo determined to get something other than black !!! Of course I was not going to not bring him home because he was my favorite color, haha. When looking for a Mini I wanted cream or whit and ended up with Silver which i am loving! ( she isnt nasty though she has a bit of all of the other traits in her LOL!) I think the really stay blacks are still my favorites..least favorite... that is hard.. I have seen all colors that are sooo pretty... A while back I would have said brown because I love black pigment and dark , dark, eyes but Chocolate Millie and Kai as well as others have changed my view on that


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> I has been interesting to see the color preferences  I have always loved Black Dogs..and Black horses , cats etc. When I Got Hoolie I had gone to see an Apricot puppy and it was sold and all they had left was this black puppy LOL! I was sooo determined to get something other than black !!! Of course I was not going to not bring him home because he was my favorite color, haha. When looking for a Mini I wanted cream or whit and ended up with Silver which i am loving! ( she isnt nasty though she has a bit of all of the other traits in her LOL!) I think the really stay blacks are still my favorites..least favorite... that is hard.. I have seen all colors that are sooo pretty... A while back I would have said brown because I love black pigment and dark , dark, eyes but Chocolate Millie and Kai as well as others have changed my view on that


Sherry Gotta say you made me smile with your love of ALL colors HA HA...

I am the same as you . I love em all. But the red is my passion..


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

You know, when i started looking at poodles I actually didnt know much about reds... When i saw that they had that beautiful black pigmentation I was quite taken with them and almost had a deal to meet someone with a red girl part way to buy her puppy but our timing was bad. I would have been very happy with her I am sure..❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I have been involved in the sport of purebred dogs all of my life . Setters for 30 years Showing and the like. I had poodles A cream a silver and an Apricot But when I saw my first red poodle that was it.. I knew I could make a difference and the rest is history .. I am passionat can you tell HA HA !!! The pic here is My candy cane dreams .. She is a doll and the love of my life.. Well they all are but she is so darling..


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

bigredpoodle said:


> Well I have been involved in the sport of purebred dogs all of my life . Setters for 30 years Showing and the like. I had poodles A cream a silver and an Apricot But when I saw my first red poodle that was it.. I knew I could make a difference and the rest is history .. I am passionat can you tell HA HA !!! The pic here is My candy cane dreams .. She is a doll and the love of my life.. Well they all are but she is so darling..


You need that passion to be a breeder  I had Afghan hounds, Bearded Collies and Pekingese before the Poodles . We spent every weekend at dog shows for years and bred a few litters when it was the thing to do. I think developing that passion about a breed, a color, type, etc. Within that breed helps you focus on a goal. I miss that part of being "in dogs".


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes you do Sherry .
It is what motivates to excellence  
I breed for myself and place the rest very carefully .


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> 'K then, since you dislike the color of my puppy I won't reply...


I love the Reds, before I got Fallen I was thinking about getting a red. Your Spoo is beautiful. Every one has their likes and dislikes, as long as you love them thats all that matters.:act-up:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I love a jet black, and also a bright white with dark black pigment (although I'd never have one in this blasted Georgia red clay!). Potsie is a rescue, so I didn't get to pick his color, but I love him just the same!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Every week I have a new favorite color... usually after someone here posts a picture of their gorgeous dog!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*What color?*

*Red of course..the more I see Red the more I love it!* Talk about beautiful and Flashy! I also love Brown and Black..but I don't actually dislike any color.:aetsch:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here's Sable..lol


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I might have already answered this, but there's no Poodle color I don't love.

As long as there's a Poodle soul underneath, I really don't mind what it comes disguised as.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

tintlet said:


> here's Sable..lol


*drools*

Thanks for the poodle eye candy!

--Q


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a beautiful sable! I don't guess I have ever seen one in person. But then, I have never seen a red in person either and I think they are gorgeous too. I agree with what someone said earlier. I just need one in every color :bounce:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> here's Sable..lol


She is so stunning. I would love to meet her in person!! 

What is her temperament like?


----------



## Carmen (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the breed. I'm a big doberman person. I have a blue dobe. My favorite color dobes are reds & blacks. Funny though, black is my favorite. I love the sleek look of a black dobe. 
My son's best bud a 9 year old dog passed. My son has allergies and wanted his next dog to be able to sleep in his bedroom like his bud used to be able to do. So we went with the standard poodle. We love our 5 month old black spoo.

I like jet blacks, blues and chocolates. I'm not a fan of the lighter colors. Although I think pure white with jet black nose/lips are stunning, but I could never keep it clean. Around the eyes and mouth would be the least of our worries. We live at a lake and our dogs swim with us. Not that it matters, ha ha, because we wouldnt get our son a white poodle anyhow!

It's funny, that you guys mentioned colors and genders. Even funnier that one of you mentioned everyone assuming you poodle was a girl. Because everyone thinks my dobe is a boy and my spoo is the girl! When it's actually the opposite.

My son's favorite poodle color is deep dark chocolate. His 2nd was black. I couldn't fine chocolate. I'm glad now because our spoo is the best spoo for our son and our family. He loves his black spoo boy.

Our spoo seems to be jet black. The groomers have commented on how jet black he is. But our breeder told us he was blue. That was after we fell in love with him. We started with the black female pup, our boy's sister, but we picked him based on his personality and temperament.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

nicely marked partis
dark browns, orangy browns, reddish browns
dark reds, orangy reds
phantoms

silvers are growing on me.
If I had a white, i'd play with dying it.

It's funny reading peoples likes & dislikes when they are the opposite of your own. You know that we are all individuals, but it's still momentarily baffling. It's wonderful that we have all these choices. Being a new poodle owner, now I want to study the colors. What a fun breed!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Maura9900 said:


> Every week I have a new favorite color... usually after someone here posts a picture of their gorgeous dog!


I agree completely. Ironically my husband before we got our puppy said his least favorite color was gray. He thinks the dog looks old when it is that color. Our Swizzle is going to be a platinum gray (he is a puppy so his color is changing all the time) but fortunately Lou has changed his mind about gray.


----------



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't seem to have the same color twice.

Had an Apricot mini growing up, a red toy as a young adult, now a silver standard puppy... HMmmmm - guess I haven't duplicated size yet either!

CT Girl - I am enjoying this color changing thing. Just shaved our little guy's face today and am surprised at how light it is getting! (14 weeks)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

tintlet said:


> here's Sable..lol


Hi, Gloria:
Sable is beautiful. What would you call that color--_sable_??? (I wasn't sure if that was the pup's name or color! LOL) I love the contrast between the ears and the coat. I have a sable mini (avi) but he's not anywhere near as well groomed.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess it is no surprise to anyone when I say that I have a very strong love of red and apricot poodles. I love the variations in this color and how stunning they look espically when the sun strikes the coat. A rich apricot or red in the sunlight with black points is breath taking!


At the moment I am visiting Vancouver, BC. I am at Lumiere standards to evaluate an absolutelly beautiful litter of red and apricot standards. The color varies from 2 nice medium apricots, 2 really deep apricots, 2 medium reds and 2 mahogany reds. This is a stunning litter!


Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before he can paint it!"


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

farleysd said:


> I guess it is no surprise to anyone when I say that I have a very strong love of red and apricot poodles. I love the variations in this color and how stunning they look espically when the sun strikes the coat. A rich apricot or red in the sunlight with black points is breath taking!
> 
> 
> At the moment I am visiting Vancouver, BC. I am at Lumiere standards to evaluate an absolutelly beautiful litter of red and apricot standards. The color varies from 2 nice medium apricots, 2 really deep apricots, 2 medium reds and 2 mahogany reds. This is a stunning litter!
> ...


How fun for you Terry .. I look forward to pics is there somewhere I can see ?


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

I love inky jet black poodles. My absolute favorite!!!! I also like creams with dark black pigment..I wouls love a cream but I know I wouldnt be able to keep it clean


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A well bred poodle is pretty in any and all colors !!! I like the dark colors that don't show dirt, I like the light colors that make beautiful photos... I like the parti for all the differant looks ect. I could go on and on...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm coming to find out that I'm not picky


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the cream poodles because mine is that color. I would love to have a red or a chocolate brown though. I find jet blacks so striking and love the soft color of cafes. I find the ice whites so elegant! I also love the partis and phantoms... Heck, I love them all! Lol


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought I loved the blacks and got my two, who turned out to be blues (my least favorite colour! But I love my two so they'll still be wonderful); but now I find I love browns, reds and whites. Which is strange because I thought I didn't like whites but after seeing the stunning photos on this forum, I find they're extremely appealing.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like any well put together poodle no matter what color. 

For colors, I like apricot the best, but pitch black is another color I would like. After having mine start turning light orangy and shimmering in the sunlight, I can't think of a prettier color except one that was two shades darker. Mine is a dark cream bordering apricot. I know clear colors are preferred, but shadings are so nice. I love the variations sometimes found on apricots, especially the ears. I wonder why apricots shimmer when the sun hits them? Do some reds do this, too? At first I thought maybe it was my spoos food causing her hair to glow, but now I have noticed all apricots seem to do the same thing. Am I correct? 

Are there other colors that shimmer in the light? Maybe milky creams do?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Outwest:

Yes, the sun on an apricot really shimmers, most reds have that same affect. I think the sun on sun color has that shimmering affect. A nice line of standard poodles of black, white, aprioct or red standing in the morning sun, during a show,,,, that apricot/red catches the sun and shines.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

outwest, I am going to say that my silver beige girl shimmers. She's clearing quite quickly, and is now more beigey than the cafe/apricot appearing color she was as a younger puppy. But there is a definite shimmer to the beige, which is why I think the color is called SILVER beige.

I couldn't possibly have a favorite poodle color, I love them all. I posted this before: I wish I could have one of every color. Since that's not a possibility, I'll enjoy all the beauties on this forum.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think all the colors are beautiful and, of course, the color only accentuates the beautiful personality and soul that each of our poodles has. I think it is really unfair to ask which color we like more.......sort of like asking someone if they prefer to date blondes or brunettes. Of course, lots of men will say this or that, but that is so superficial --- I vote for the color of love, loyalty, intelligence and personality that comes with each poodle we have. I have had a brown poodle, a black poodle and now a cream (apricot) and honestly, all that shines through is the personality -- how can anyone judge by color?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the_ hard to find colors_...lol 
A really vivid red with "_sharpie_ black nose"
Or a very blue Blue LOL... 

I prefer black points on all poodles.

I love apricots, my Lou is apricot. I think its sooooo gorgeous, like she is a Blondie! kinda strawberry blonde!

I dont like partis too much.... Ive never been able to find a parti with a white face, they always have a dark colored face, and white on random parts of their bodies and Ive always wanted to see a parti with a white face! (They are still great, jut not my favorite)

But in the end of the day I just love standard poodles period!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Lou said:


> I love the_ hard to find colors_...lol
> A really vivid red with "_sharpie_ black nose"
> Or a very blue Blue LOL...
> 
> ...


I think that's because they're not 'supposed' to have white faces. 

I love em all.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

My fave is a parti, but I'm very particular. I prefer even amounts of black, red or any DARK colour and white. Sometimes I'll like a parti with more white than colour, the lines must be CRISP, with ZERO ticking, and of coarse, I, like many before me on this thread would want jet black points through the whole life of the dog! 

After that, I think I'd like ice white, jet black points, ZERO staining of eyes or mouth. Mmmm, fun to dream of the "perfect" looking dog!

Rebecca


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I think that's because they're not 'supposed' to have white faces.
> 
> I love em all.


Mmmm interesting! So they are not supposwd to have white faces... Any other interesting specification/standard/rule of partis u would like to share that u think I probably dont know? LOL I Love learning


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lou...you like? This is our girl Cayenne...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And this is Journey...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Arreau, you have beautiful poodles! Oh my they are just stunning.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm finding I like all colors as long as they are well groomed and stain free :0). I thought I wouldn't like such a light color as Sandy's but now I find that I do. Easy to take pictures of.

I only cringe when she runs up to the nearest mud puddle and jumps in it. :afraid: Then I think...even if you had a black dog you would still need to wash or you would have a nasty black dog. Even if you can't see the dirt..dirty is still dirty. At least with a light colored dog you can see ticks/fleas.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Lou...you like? This is our girl Cayenne...


ahhh c'mon ya know Im a fan! :-D LOL


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite would be brown and black that didn't fade. I have a Blue and Cream. I used to think my favorite was cream... that was when I was looking at dogs that had not faded yet. I love cream puppies best.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Lou said:


> Mmmm interesting! So they are not supposwd to have white faces... Any other interesting specification/standard/rule of partis u would like to share that u think I probably dont know? LOL I Love learning


I think when I was reading about them they have to have a certain percentage of white, minimal freckling, and minimal (preferably none at all) ticking (flecks of white through the blocks of color). 

However those are just some silly rules in my opinion. I think I am going to end up having a very freckly boy, and honestly that just kinda tickles my fancy because I'm a very freckly girl so I think we will look quite well together!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*What can I say? I like the jet black poo's....but then I see a dark red, and I go "oooooo"....then I see an apricot, and I say "oh, I like that"....LOL. Guess I just like them all. My plan had been to get a deep brown one, and I ended up with black.

p*


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

My fav color is any color that happens to be on my best friend but am partial to whites


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Mel said:


> I'm finding I like all colors as long as they are well groomed and stain free :0). I thought I wouldn't like such a light color as Sandy's but now I find that I do. Easy to take pictures of.
> 
> I only cringe when she runs up to the nearest mud puddle and jumps in it. :afraid: Then I think...even if you had a black dog you would still need to wash or you would have a nasty black dog. Even if you can't see the dirt..dirty is still dirty. At least with a light colored dog you can see ticks/fleas.


Haha--I have the worst of both worlds: A jet black face, so hard to photograph well...and white legs, all the better to show the mud-puddle evidence! 



> My fave is a parti, but I'm very particular. I prefer even amounts of black, red or any DARK colour and white. Sometimes I'll like a parti with more white than colour, the lines must be CRISP, with ZERO ticking, and of coarse, I, like many before me on this thread would want jet black points through the whole life of the dog!
> 
> After that, I think I'd like ice white, jet black points, ZERO staining of eyes or mouth. Mmmm, fun to dream of the "perfect" looking dog!


LOL Rebecca--That perfect dog *has* to exist somewhere besides our mind...doesn't it? Doesn't it???? :laugh:

--Q


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

White of course


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

I like all the solid colors but I like the true blues, silver, apricot & white. I think the tuxedos are very pretty too.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Quossum said:


> LOL Rebecca--That perfect dog *has* to exist somewhere besides our mind...doesn't it? Doesn't it???? :laugh:
> 
> --Q


Mine is PERFECT in every way! :-D I guess I am a very lucky momma!!!!! LOL


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My favorite color is black. I really wanted a black puppy. When I went to see Cammie's litter, there were 3 black puppies still available and one cream. I wanted a black one. But Cammie had other ideas. She repeatedly crawled into my lap and into my friend's lap and ALWAYS managed to get the best place for herself, snuggling up to whatever human was around. Her little sisters just looked on and did nothing. Here she is with 3 of her siblings at the age of 7 weeks.

IMO, the color of a dog is one of the least important things. If I was looking for a puppy, I'd look for temperament, health, structure, good socialization, and a breeder that treats her momma dogs (and papa dogs) like well-loved members of the family--the way any poodle should be treated. If a breeder could offer a litter that has all of that, I think I'd be happy with any color at all! But I still prefer black. Or maybe blue. But I am very very happy with my little cream princess!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Being new to the Poodle world I have to say that seeing a Parti for the first time is the reason I own a poodle.  The partis faces seem so expressive. Who couldnt fall in love with that? 
My favorite color is silver/white parti with black points. I also love the solid silvers, and that Sable shown earlier.
I own a white and black parti that is supposed to turn silver/white. He is 7 months old and is starting the change. 
Every day I appreciate this breed more and more and if I've learned anything from my time with horses....color is the least imp consideration. Health, Temperament and conformation are most imp.
...(But we all love a beautifully turned out poodle no matter what the color)


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

All right, I am going to show my ignorance and ask the question I have been wanting to ask ever since I started on this forum. WHAT IS A PHANTOM color????


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

your Sandy sounds like my walter, he has become a real yard dog and loves nothing better than digging hugh holes all over my yard and he can not pass a puddle with out getting in it. I can not wait for our first snow to see how he acts in it.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

What is it with the hole digging anyway? Mine loves to do that 

Im looking fwd to our first big snowfall too. First to see his reaction and pics, but also to send the pics to his breeder. You see I live in New Brunswick and he came from Florida. Im sure his breeder will get a kick out of them.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

waltersmom said:


> All right, I am going to show my ignorance and ask the question I have been wanting to ask ever since I started on this forum. WHAT IS A PHANTOM color????


Phantoms come in different colors, but are marked in a pattern like this:










NeVar's Bella is a beautiful black and white phantom on the Forum.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My favorite color is 'inky' black. The first time I saw a black spoo fully groomed in the show ring was when the 007 James Bond movies were popular(the orig. movies!) That year at Westminister (on TV) a black standard got much attention & I thought at that moment,"Wow, that dog looks like Grace Jones!" The expression on its face was just soooo regal! I was smitten but never got to own one .


----------



## Rocky'sDad (Aug 19, 2012)

*Love them all*

Poodles are amazing so I have no favorite color. 

My Rocky is chocolate with a white spot on his chest and lighter snout. He is very soft but it does take some time to comb him.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

When I first started searching for a poodle, I knew I wanted a white one. I thought they look so elegant, and they do... as long as they're clean:aetsch:. Still white is probably my favourite, then silver and phantom. Love them all though, they're beautiful~


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

waltersmom said:


> All right, I am going to show my ignorance and ask the question I have been wanting to ask ever since I started on this forum. WHAT IS A PHANTOM color????


Imagine a doberman colour black on top with brown under and some brown eyebrows that is a phantom poodle it happens when the brown recessive gene comes into play during a breeding and pops up giving you a Phantom colouring.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

I am biased but Silver is my favourite - born black with just tiny little silver hairs in pads of feet very hard to tell just how silver they will turn out to be considering the number of variations and sometimes end up being a blue, but I think I got the jackpot with my little mini girl


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,I love really all colors but I think that apricot have sometimes really that human face expression.I have now 2 black and with very deep rich color,inky black,but expression of faces is really amazing and black color looks so powerfull.The silver is also really interesting but I prefer more intensive color,you know that deep silver on the sunset when is almost color lavander!White is so elegant .My friend has red one,she is so great,like a fire


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

organza.evidence said:


> Hi,I love really all colors but I think that apricot have sometimes really that human face expression.


Like this? LOL I looooooooooooooove my baby Lou


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I still love my apricot, but my black is so pretty in person. I love the deep black color, but they just don't photograph well at all. I like having that black and an apricot. It makes a pretty pair.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

At one time, years ago, I was not specifically attracted to parti's. Now....they are my absolute favorite!! Parti's in any color.


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Agidog said:


> I am biased but Silver is my favourite - born black with just tiny little silver hairs in pads of feet very hard to tell just how silver they will turn out to be considering the number of variations and sometimes end up being a blue, but I think I got the jackpot with my little mini girl


I Looove the silvers too... Disney's breeder and her partners were so sure that he was a silver when he was born. She later registered him as blac and asked me if i wanted to go ahead with him.. 

I still want a silver toy.. hopefully can find a true silver this time 

Agidog, your dog is gorgeous..


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

my favorite colors at the moment must be brown or cafe au lait i also love an inky black. Oh ! I also love silvers and parti's blue's not so much phantoms I like creams , not my favorite though i prefer whites but they'd get dirty so fast !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bigredpoodle said:


> Reds and apricots of course Mine donot have the orangy color so will you like them maybe just a little  ?


What a gorgeous red!


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I love Cream of course because mine is cream! I like the whites and phantoms too!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I thought I loved the blacks and got my two, who turned out to be blues (my least favorite colour! But I love my two so they'll still be wonderful); but now I find I love browns, reds and whites. Which is strange because I thought I didn't like whites but after seeing the stunning photos on this forum, I find they're extremely appealing.


I think Blues are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous! Because it seems rare to me, it makes it even more appealing...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have to say when I went looking for a poodle I didn't want a white or a black, because that is what everyone else had here in New Zealand. Oh you sometime saw Apricot but rarely anything else. I started researching colours and the first time I saw a red I fell in love. When we got Bridget she is probably more orange. DH caller her a ginger rhymes with ringer. I love it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Lou she is a puppy that i bred.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> I have to say when I went looking for a poodle I didn't want a white or a black, because that is what everyone else had here in New Zealand. Oh you sometime saw Apricot but rarely anything else. I started researching colours and the first time I saw a red I fell in love. When we got Bridget she is probably more orange. DH caller her a ginger rhymes with ringer. I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Please post pictures, I love love love pictures


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Color doesn't matter to me. Most important is the temperament and health. My dream would be to own every single color toy poodle. I have Charlie (silver toypoodle mix) and Edison (cream toy poodle). Both have a very sweet disposition so I'm very lucky to have them.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thanks Lou she is a puppy that i bred.


Wonderful! Do you still breed poodles? What part of the world are you in? Do you have more pictures? wow,... lots of questions :-D


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am in the midwest and i have a website you can see all of my dogs there.
sherocstandardpoodles.com 
thanks for the kind words


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lou said:


> Please post pictures, I love love love pictures


Bridget - there is a big bird out there. I have to keep an eye in it.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bigredpoodle said:


> I am in the midwest and i have a website you can see all of my dogs there.
> sherocstandardpoodles.com
> thanks for the kind words


Phoenix and Rose are my favorites... soooooo wonderfully beautiful! But of course, they are all fantastic.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> Bridget - there is a big bird out there. I have to keep an eye in it.
> View attachment 46738
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big window! Your poodle is adorable, lovely color


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

g8dhorse7 said:


> I LOVE silvers!!!! My favorite solid color, followed by apricot. I really like the black/cream phantoms, too. But, a good poodle is never a bad color!


My favourites too! I have a toy who is reg as an apricot but has faded to a light apricot but would also love to get one of the above.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Well... I like ALL colours but here are my favourites:

1. light apricot
2. Dark apricot
3. Red
4. Silver
5. Very deep rich brown
6. Cream

Well no more ice white for me... I have enough of it with my Maltese


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw my breeders beautiful silvers and fell in love. Later on I found the reds they are my favorite color after that would be silver.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I really didn't have any colour in mind, when I met with my breeder... When Storm cuddled up to me I was sold... Storm is from a long line of blacks...

I love his colour, his very black eyes and their expressions...

I don't take many photos, because they just don't do him justice...


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

highhorse said:


> Mine are black and cafe au lait (faded brown), so guess what, those are the colours I like. The only downside with a black is they are really difficult to photograph. My friend has reds and I like these too, also beautiful silver. Oh heck, I like them all, as someone said, they are poodles.


I know what you mean about difficult to photograph... even worse I wear mainly black clothes and people can never see Charles when I am cuddling him or if I have a picture holding him 

Personally I would love to have one of each colour... I prefer reds and blacks but also like chocolate and apricot colours... I agree with just loving poodles all together not just their colours but since being on this site how I wish I could have a standard poodle to keep my toy company... be so cute walking them both together one of each size 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I originally wanted a brown. I met Murphy who's black. I love black. But I also love browns, reds, apricots, creams, white, silver, party, phantoms, ummmm pinks? Lol jk. Did I miss any? If I did I love that colour also. I think just in general I love poodles. 

(And yes I realize party and phantom aren't colours but patterns. I love them also). 

I'm not particular to loving a specific colour but a specific poodle personality! 

Have a happy poodle day!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I love the blacks! I love all black dogs, I don't know why but I'm just not as drawn to a light coloured dog. I like the contrast of the parti poodles but I don't know if I'll ever own one.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Harley_chik said:


> Silver beige is my absolute favorite, but I'm not holding out for one. I love black and white too.


Same here I love silver beige, but color really isn't a factor for me in choosing a pup. For one thing color fades most of the time. Breeder and timing of litter, and the personality test, are the reasons I have the apricot, and will be the reasons I bring home a black or brown in a few months.

I will say I don't really like cafe au lait, so it's ironic the dam for the litter I'm getting a pup from is a cafe au lait. I love the deep browns though.

But a silver beige, or a misty platinum, I find to be the most striking poodles. And dark browns are so soulful. White looks great but they get too dirty. Even my apricot looks dingy a lot of the time from dust on trails.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I know we all love ALL poodles, but everyone has to have a favorite that appeals to them more.
> 
> Black and apricot are my favorites. I Love a rich dark black! A light (not cream) apricot is my next favorite.
> 
> ...


Too funny! Black is a pain to take pictures of and very rich looking, I think a well marked parti is gorgeous and I think my favorite parti pattern is called tuxedo in poodles and Irish Pied in other breeds - my first PON was that pattern and finished in the show ring in 3 shows 16 years ago. I think the phantom pattern is fantastic and the markings show off a dog's expression. My boy is a light apricot with black points and I think he is the most handsome dog in the world. LOL But honestly wouldn't matter what color they are as long as they have the eyes and expression of a poodle, like my hair, color likes or dislikes can change without notice. LOL


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I've had 3 black poodles, one apricot and one white and my favorite is apricot. No more black poodles for me. I love them but can't see the ticks that occasionally climb onto them until they attach onto me!


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

*color*

I like all poodles.:cheers2:
They are cute, furry and smart.That's what I like!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am partial to black dogs, and my favorite pattern in dogs is the tan pattern (Phantom). I would like to someday have a dark phantom poodle to cuddle and would LOVE a silver beige, but I don't think living on a small farm with a light colored dog is a good idea. 
I keep tinkering with the idea of a white poodle, too as I fell in love with one years ago - he was gorgeous. 
But, then I think, chicken poo and duck ponds on white hair - uh, nope. Also, we have that ugly red clay. Red feet on a light colored dog makes me think of a dog with allergies. Guess I'll stick with black.


----------

